# Emotional highs and lows



## Gabrielle777 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone-
I have a question for anyone who has had a TT...Did you experience emotional lows and highs? I am 3 weeks post surgery and all of a sudden in the past week I feel like I am completely out of control of my mind and emotions.

I am very very weepy. I could cry at a drop of a hat and I feel like I can't rationalize how I am feeling. My poor boyfriend has no clue what to do with me.

Can someone tell me if this gets better? I just need a little encouragment and advice 

-Gab


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Gab:

Are you on Synthroid? It sounds to me like you might be going hypo. I had more ups and downs as I was going hypo. It usually takes about three or four weeks for all the thyroid hormone that is dumped from your thyroid during the surgery to leave your system. If you are on Synthroid and feeling weepy, etc., it might be that you need more Synthroid. When do you see your doc next?

Hang in there!!!! It will get better. :hugs:

Patti


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was going to ask the same question..... did you have T.T.for graves, or thyroid cancer?
Im 9 weeks post T.T. thyrcan and i have had my synthroid level adjusted once and i will be having a blood test in 3weeks and i suspect another adjustment as i still feel so tired and my emotions are all over the place. I had hashi underactive thyroid for 8yrs before cancer so i have always been on replacement therapy. I do know that it may take a few adjustments to get you at the right level for you!. I also feel i have gained a few pounds since surgery and i think its all part of having no thyroid anymore, but check with your endo. take care x


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hypo or Hyper thyroidism can cause mood swings. I would call you doc and ask to have your thyroid levels checked. Your meds might need adjusting.


----------



## Gabrielle777 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone-
Thank you so much for the support in your replies. I'm sorry I wasn't a little more informative. I had a TT on Dec 15 (4 weeks ago) due to pap cancer. I'm going to my Endo today for my first followup since surgery. I'm the hospital I was put on 150mcg of Levothyroxine. I guess I'll find out today about the rai and what will happen with my meds.

I've been trying to educated myself and read up on people experiences but I have to be honest, searching the Internet on these things can be very depressing also  so I'm trying to weed through and find some hope that this is all going to be temporary.

Thank you for the hug- it helped.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabrielle777 said:


> Hi everyone-
> I have a question for anyone who has had a TT...Did you experience emotional lows and highs? I am 3 weeks post surgery and all of a sudden in the past week I feel like I am completely out of control of my mind and emotions.
> 
> I am very very weepy. I could cry at a drop of a hat and I feel like I can't rationalize how I am feeling. My poor boyfriend has no clue what to do with me.
> ...


Hi, Gabrielle!!! Are you on thyroxine replacement yet? I am sorry you don't feel well. One thing about metabolic problems; they sure can mess w/ the hormones and brain cells.

Sending group hugs,


----------



## Gabrielle777 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi!!!! I just came back from my first endo apointment!!!! I have to say it went so well, my doctor is very current with treatment and very positive. He did an ultrasound and foind 2 lymph nodes that he didn't exactly like the look of. He said it was quite possible that they are still swollen from surgery. I have to go back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound and possible needle biopsy.

He took bloods and said he would get in touch with me in 2 days with the results. As of now, I had been put on levothroxine 150mcg. He seems to think that the mcg will be raised due to the way I am feeling.

He said he wont take me off he levothyroxine before the RAI. They will give me shots to block the iodine because he feels it is cruel to have people bottom out. I appreciate that concern.

Thank you guys for your help and support. I'll have more info from you when I find out my numbers

God Bless


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Gabrielle777 said:


> Hey everyone-
> Thank you so much for the support in your replies. I'm sorry I wasn't a little more informative. I had a TT on Dec 15 (4 weeks ago) due to pap cancer. I'm going to my Endo today for my first followup since surgery. I'm the hospital I was put on 150mcg of Levothyroxine. I guess I'll find out today about the rai and what will happen with my meds.
> 
> I've been trying to educated myself and read up on people experiences but I have to be honest, searching the Internet on these things can be very depressing also  so I'm trying to weed through and find some hope that this is all going to be temporary.
> ...


Just remember that those people who are writing the most about these issues are those who are the sickest. Those people who haven't had complications are out living their lives.

Sorry to hear you have to go through more testing and poking of your neck after surgery.

Glad your endo is not letting you bottom out. It is cruel especially if there is another way.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad you are doing the thyrogen shots. I am getting mine the 17th and 18th and RAI on the 19th. I have talked with people who had to go hypo for long periods of time before RAI and felt just awful! I think this is a much better way if we can get the same results!


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

I feel im still hypo, but my blood test isn't for another 3 weeks currently on 125mcg syn.
I also did thyrogen shots, in Australia the government pays for the first lot, after that i have to find $2,000 dollars before each scan, not sure how im going to do that.
take care.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabrielle777 said:


> Hi!!!! I just came back from my first endo apointment!!!! I have to say it went so well, my doctor is very current with treatment and very positive. He did an ultrasound and foind 2 lymph nodes that he didn't exactly like the look of. He said it was quite possible that they are still swollen from surgery. I have to go back in 3 weeks for another ultrasound and possible needle biopsy.
> 
> He took bloods and said he would get in touch with me in 2 days with the results. As of now, I had been put on levothroxine 150mcg. He seems to think that the mcg will be raised due to the way I am feeling.
> 
> ...


You doc is on the ball big-time!! Kudos!!! This is wonderful news.

Are you feeling any better today? Some of the effects from the surgery and general anesthetic could also be lingering. You have been through a lot.

Hope doc is right about those lymph nodes. Not to worry though; you are in really really good hands.

Wish we all had a doc like yours.


----------

